# Help! Blood on my cat's lip/nose area....



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi all....I'm new here and looking for some help...

Yesterday I noticed what looked like a cut on my cat's (Milo) nose. He's 2 years old. At first I thought he had a bloody nose and thought the blood was drying up just under his nose, but there's actually some open flesh. He has also been very lethargic and not eating nearly as much as he used to. I took him to the vet today who believes that he probably got into a fight with my other cat. Milo also had a high fever. The vet believes that perhaps there is some infection which is what is causing the high fever and infection. But I'm not convinced because I noticed that he had been lethargic before I saw anything on his nose. Plus the cut seems too defined. It looks like a slice from between his nostrils down to the middle of his lips. The vet prescribed some antibiotics and said that if it doesn't look like its getting any better by Monday, I should bring him back. He thinks another possibility is some type of flesh problem that is treated by steroids (although it always comes back because its hard to determine what causes it).

A few days before this occurred, my boyfriend had his new kitten here in my home and the kitty had URI and we were taking it to the vet the next morning. I know now that my cats can develop URI since its very contagious among cats. And although Milo is not showing typical signs of URI, I feel somehow that this is related to the kitten being here. I'm also very concerned because my other cat is beginning to lick her lip and nose area a lot and I believe he may be developing the same problem!

Has anyone experienced something like this with their cats???? Any advice??


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Betsy, I wish I could help. However, I have never had this problem with my cats. I would only be speculationg. Keep in close touch with the vet, and please keep us informed. I wish you the best.


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Jeanie,

I'm really worried because he's barely eating. He takes like 1 or 2 bites and then he doesn't want to eat anymore. I don't understand why if it is just a bite mark would it affect his appetite??

Today it looked it was turning into a scab so I felt somewhat relieved because to me that implies that is just a cut and not that other flesh problem the vet mentioned. But his appetite is not getting better  

I'll keep you posted.

betsy


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe it's painful to eat. Poor kitty!!


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

The "cut" on Milo's nose seems to be doing better (it certainly hasn't gotten any worse), and he's a little more active now but still not 100% the way he used to be. He'll only eat tuna fish for some reason though. And I have to feed it to him on my hand....He won't eat it out of the bowl. He's also drinking more water than he used to.

Now my other cat, Felix, is exhibiting similar behaviors. He's not eating the way he used to and he's being very lethargic. While he does't have that "cut" on his nose, I've noticed that he licks that area often. 

I don't understand these symptoms. And I don't have a lot of money to keep taking them to the vet


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Still puzzling. I'm wondering if the cat had a URI with some drainage from the nose causing him to lick that area often. There's a natural cleft running from between the nostrils to the middle of the upper lip. Exactly where you describe. Maybe that area was irritated by the frequent licking. I don't know; I'm just taking a wild stab. :wink:


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

Hmm...that actually would make sense. Felix's nose is dry right now...and maybe he is licking it for moisture. The vet gave me antibiotics in pill form which I've been giving to Milo. I have 7 pills left and I'm wondering if I should start giving Felix the pill too. What do you think?

Also, is it ok to give the cats tuna fish?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tuna fish is not the best thing for them, but this is only temporary, right? I certainly hope this condition clears up soon. You are to be congratulated for being able to give your cat a pill! I don't know if I could!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

betsy said:


> I have 7 pills left and I'm wondering if I should start giving Felix the pill too.


No, please don't do this. It wouldn't do any good and might do harm. Please consult your vet if you think Felix needs medication.


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

Okay, I won't give Felix any of Milo's antibiotics. I'm glad I asked. Thanks.

I just noticed that Felix was drooling while he was sleeping - something he's never done before. They both have sneezed a couple of times but I don't notice any congestion.....Is drooling a symptom of anything????


----------



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

My cat had a cut on his nose down to his mouth too. I adopted him from a shelter ande noticed the cut when I got home, so I do not know how it got there. I had him in my lap one asfternoon and he saw my dog and freaked and jumped onto the wooden blinds behind me and opened the cut to where it was bleeding. I dabbed it with cotton and left it alone and it healed up fine. He does, however, have a URI and pink eye and is now on topical antibiotics for the eyes. 
The cut should heal by itself. You may have to treat the URI . :roll:


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm still not convinced its a cut....I don't actually see a cut on Milo...I just see the line that the cat naturally has between their nostrils down to the middle of the lips (unless he was cut perfectly on that line). 

This morning I noticed on Felix that his lower lip was very wet or full of some type of liquid/fluid. It doesn't look swollen, just covered with some type of fluid (saliva?). This may explain the "drooling". 

Could it be that both my Felix and Milo are excreting something - Milo from his nose, and Felix from his lip?? But why?? This isn't a symptom of URI, right??


----------

